# Hawks



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

At certain times of year, I know we have to find the downed birds quickly. The hawks hangout, looking for a easy meal. Well I saw one today, that upped his game. Hunter got a little to close to a chukar, before going on point. It flushed a little to far out, to get a shot on it. I watch it fly, waited to see where it would land. Hoping to give Hunter a second chance, and add it to my bag. About a 150 yards out, and a few feet off the ground. The hawk had another idea. He caught the chukar in mind air, and flew off with his meal.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

that must have been a sight!


----------



## Kedves (Nov 18, 2019)

I don't know about your dogs, but my brave V would chase that chuckar and the hawk for at least 500 yards.



Naaaah, on a second thought she would not. She would just stand there, all upset, and ask questions what exactly just happened.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I've had a couple, that had a lot of chase in them.
Shine being one of them. 
I let youngsters chase, but curb it as they come along in training.

Shine still has a lot of chase in her.
It has its good, and bad sides.
The bad is it leads to dogs not staying steady, and trying to catch the bird. Instead of working with you. The good is we lose very few dove on hunts. She can tear off, and almost catch the dove before it hits the ground. It's pretty impressive to watch, but cause me lots of headaches on quail.


----------

